
Politics Is Like Magic: The Gathering - 1888franklin
https://jessemortenson.com/2016/12/08/political-planeswalker/
======
known
You've to master the art of
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Confidence_trick](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Confidence_trick)

